# Lemon-lime jello salad



## joannew (Dec 26, 2010)

Someone was looking for the recipe for a salad made with lemon, lime jello  with crushed pineapple.  I think I have the recipe.  contact me.


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 26, 2010)

how about posting it for us all ?


----------



## joannew (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lemon Lime Jello Salad*

1 package lemon jello
1 package lime jello
2 cups hot water

dissolve jellos in hot water completely.

Add

1 can drained crushed pineapple
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup mayonaise (I use Miracle Whip)
1 12 oz container cottage cheese
1 cup chopped nuts
1 container cool whip

I also add some chopped marashino cherries

mix well and chill 24 hours.  quarter marashino cherries and lay on top as flower petals.  We call this our family Christmas Salad.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 27, 2010)

My grandmother made something similar with just lime jello, no celery, and real whipped cream.  The recipe looks really weird especially with the mayonnaise (she used real mayonnaise) but it was actually really good!


----------



## joannew (Dec 27, 2010)

The real recipe calls for whipping real cream too, but I use the cool whip.  It is very good.


----------

